# Hardware Problem Identified in Now Playing List



## exegesis48 (Jan 14, 2007)

Last night I installed a brand new 1TB hard drive into my Tivo HD using WinMFS and a Tivo Backup Image I had. The upgrade went smoothly and the Tivo booted right up. 

After completing setup I entered into the Now Playing list and a message stating that a Hardware Problem had been found was displayed and stated that no new recordings would be made until I restarted the tivo to fix the problem.

I did the restart but the message is still there and I am wondering if anyone else has experienced this in the past. Any recommendations on how to go about fixing this?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Was the backup image from the same box (i.e., from the original drive)? Otherwise you may need to run a Clear & Delete Everything. Can you post a screenshot of the error? I've never heard of this one ...


----------



## exegesis48 (Jan 14, 2007)

I used an image I "acquired". My old TiVo drive is corrupt. I did supersize in winmfs, maybe that did it? Everything else seems fine.

I will post a screenshot when I get home.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Just do a "Clear & Delete Everything" from the menu. That's a normal part of the process when restoring a drive from an image that wasn't made on the same unit. It's nothing to worry about at all, but you need to do the C&DE, and it will force you to go through Guided Setup again when it completes.


----------



## exegesis48 (Jan 14, 2007)

The Clear and Delete Everything fixed it!

Thanks so much!


----------

